# TNT-HD NBA Season



## mrdectown (Apr 10, 2004)

Since they kick off there HD with the western Confrence finals, will they show the regular season games in HD too? Gotta see my lakers. (yes they loss, i remember)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

My 8-ball says, "outlook very good"


----------



## mrdectown (Apr 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> My 8-ball says, "outlook very good"


Thats hope its right. If not take it back for a refund lol


----------

